# Pintail with a transmitter



## Todd Siemers (Oct 9, 2003)

We shot a hen pintail the other day that was banded and had a transmitter on it. I was wondering if anyone had info on transmitters. I have not called the number in yet, but will tomorrow. Any info would be great.

Todd


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to the forum Todd....about time you made it. 

That's really cool to harvest a transmitter. It makes you wonder how long it's been hanging? (I've been told a battery for them only lasts a year)


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes I do know about those - I'll go get one of the guys (if it's the same program ) & have him come here


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

here is a link to some.http://www.dnr.state.sc.us/wild/pintails/


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... did=130945


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... did=127973

I asked Jab to come here


----------



## JABIII (Oct 9, 2003)

WOW! I wonder if it is one of ours. What is the band number on the bird Todd? Y'all quit shooting our research birds! :lol:

Did she look anything like this...


----------



## Bobby Cox (Apr 26, 2002)

Todd:

There were lots of transmitters put on pintails last fall and winter. There were satellite transmitters put on pintails in California, New Mexico, 2 areas in Texas, and South Carolina. There were much, much larger numbers of VHF transmitters put on pintails in California, New Mexico, and 2 areas in Texas. Bruce Davis and I here at Northern Prairie in Jamestown worked with researchers in Texas to trap and radiotag 320 females. Graduate students monitored the birds during fall and winter and we monitored the birds as they moved through Nebraska last spring. If you look on the bottom of the transmitter, you should find a tag containing the contact information, including phone numbers. If you haven't cleaned the bird yet, I'm sure they'd like to get the weight of the bird.

Bobby Cox


----------



## Santee (Oct 9, 2003)

Todd:

If this radioed pintail is not one of the birds instrumented by Northern Prairie, drop me an e-mail with the band number. Due to an oversight by one of the other researchers, there is no contact info on the unit other than the manufacturer's name. We radioed 10 pintails last winter in SC, so there is only a slim chance it is one from here. We had a bird spend most of the summer in ND but she is over on James Bay now. There were some other birds, however, that we lost contact with early-on, and we're not sure if it was transmitter failure or death. We have two birds that we're still following, and will be instrumenting more this winter. The project's website is already posted.


----------



## JABIII (Oct 9, 2003)

I will be coming through Bowbells from South Carolina this Saturday (small world). If it is one of ours I would be glad to pick up the transmitter so that we can re-use it. They are very costly and we can sure use every one we can get to learn more about these birds nesting grounds. If you would consider donating it back to us PM Fetch and he will give you my cell number.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Who's shooting hen pintails anyway. Pintails are in trouble, lay off the hens.


----------

